# 20/25 HP outboard



## Lindsey

I'm thinking about replacing the 1976 Evinrude 25 HP long shaft on my 14' rowboat with one of the three following motors; Yam 20 hp 4 stroke, Yam 25 HP 2 stroke, or Honda 20 HP 4 stroke. The new motor will be electric start. The motor will be stored on the back of the boat and not taken off and laid on it's side. The primary use will be fishing.

I have no experience with Honda or Yamaha outboards. I know that both make good m/c and quads and I expect that their outboards would be good too. 
I've looked at the Johnson, Evinrude and Mercury outboards in this HP range, they all weigh much more than the same HP Yamaha and Honda outboards.

*Does anybody on the forum have experience, good or bad, with recent models of the Yam 20 hp 4 stroke, Yam 25 HP 2 stroke, or Honda 20 HP 4 stroke? *

I appreciate your thoughts.
Lindsey


----------



## Topshelf

IMO the Honda is the way to go. Dont own one personally but know a couple people who do and they love them. They are very quiet, strong running and just nice overall. A bit pricey but worth every penny for quality, reliability and resale value.


----------



## Flash

I also do not personally own a Honda outboard, however am preparing to replace my 1973 Mercury with one. I own a Honda 5000 watt generator (for 8 years) and am convinced they make a strong, reliable and dependable motor. I work in the automotive field, and Honda motors have a proven track record for reliability. From lawnmowers to outboards to garden equipment to motorcycles to autos/trucks, I just don't hear of problems with their motors.

IMO - Lund boats, Shimano reels, Ugly Stiks, and Honda outboards are a few items that will last a lifetime.


----------



## TONGA

If I was going to buy a 4-stroke outboard ,and I am not, I would buy a Yamaha hands down second would be a Suzuki.
Yamaha did a good job designing 4-strokes from the ground up for the marine environment. I know Honda took some short cuts like turning a civic motor (a tough motor)on end moving the oil-sump and calling it a outboard ,they have held up pretty well but they have had some issues with broken cranks and some terminal items. I know a lot of people have them and love them but I do know a few people who do not. I also dont think I have herd of one unsatisfied Yamaha owner.
As for the Suzukis I dont see many of them but I have seen several with way more hours on them then I would have ever expected from a 4-stroke outboard..


----------



## Lindsey

Thanks for your thoughts.
Before I do anything, I need to get my existing 25 hp Evinrude running.
*Is it too early to take the boat and motor in for work? 
Any suggestions for a shop or mechanic who will work on an older engine?*
It started easy and ran good in 2006. It wouldn't start in 2007 and I didn't have time to troubleshoot the problem. I'd like to get this engine running for spring fishing. That would give me time to really assess whether I really need a new engine or whether this engine needs some TLC by a knowledgable mechanic.
I'm near Brighton and don't mind towing the boat to someone reputable if they are within an hour or so's drive.

Lindsey


----------



## frenchriver1

My motor guy works out of his home and he does a fine job. His profession is motor repair, owned a marina, so you are getting work done by an expert at much less than shop prices. If you interested, let me know. He lives south of Howell, so the drive is nothing from Brighton...


----------



## Lindsey

Frenchriver1, 
South of Howell would be convenient.
Would you mind posting his contact information or sending it to me in a PM or email.

Lindsey


----------



## KI Jim

I don't think you could go wrong with any of the engines that you are looking at-as well as any of the new Mercs or Johnsons. I think that pretty much every manufaturer is turning out good equipment these days. One thing I would question you about is the need to have a 25 HP engine. I have a 15 yamaha on my 14 footer and it pushes it every bit as fast as I want to go. A 25 would be way overkill.

Jim


----------



## Lindsey

Jim,
The boat is rated for up to 40 hp. 
The 25 hp Evinrude that is on the boat now pushes it along plenty fast. 
I'll agree that 15hp would be plenty for most situations but sometimes a little extra power is handy and fun.

Lindsey


----------



## NittanyDoug

We have a 25 yamaha 2-stroke on our 14 footere and it moves along pretty good! It's great on gas and oil and idles down good to troll. We picked up a used one (actually traded our 15 evinrude for it.)


----------



## deere332

Did you ever get your motor running? If so did you use the mechanic in howell? Did he do a good job? I also have a 1976 25 hp. evinrude and would be interested in buying yours if you were going to sell it. I live in williamston so i am close to you.


----------



## Lindsey

Frenchriver1's friend did work on my engine and got it running. 
I haven't had a chance to try it out yet.

Lindsey


----------



## sdanville

I do not work for Honda believe it or not...
But I have a honda mower, a honda motorcycle, a honda snowblower, I bought my daughters 3 honda civics.

I have had 3 Honda outboards. Currently have the BF5 and BF20.
I had the 10 HP that I ran for 15 years.

I drive a Mercedes, but believe Honda builds the most reliable high quality engines in the world.

My BF5 Honda gets rented 15 weeks a year with my cottage rental.
It takes major abuse. Its stone reliable. every 3 years I replace the lower gear with synthetic and change the oil once a year with mobil one.

Nothing has gone wrong. except one fouled plug and a shear pin when I was breaking ice with the 10HP back in the 1980's.

Follow the leader. Honda.


----------



## sdanville

*did some more checking on the BF20 by Honda.


Honda Outboards: Rated #1 in Customer Satisfaction by J.D. Power & Associates

and below is a link where motors are compared. the BF20 wins in conclusion.


http://www.boatpoint.com.au/engine-reviews/2004/johnson/part-1--fourstrokes-from-1520hp-8291*


----------



## TONGA

OK you do realize this thread was from 2008 and the article you posted was from 2004?


----------



## lurebreaker

Having owned a 4 stroke 25 hp mercury and a 2 stroke suzuki 20 i would pick the suzuki in hindsight. The Merc was a good motor but the suzuki was a GREAT motor. Even with the added cost of 2 cycle oil i would prefer the Suzuki ,that thing was BULLETPROOF. The merc was quiet with torque to spare ,but it was the little things like timing belts and goofed up carbs that made me miss the Suzuki, you dont see them much in the rust belt but they are everywhere on both coasts and in Canada.


----------

